# Flux XF or Flux XV or other for Flagship?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Be aware that the Jones isn’t exactly known for being very damp, and neither are Flux. Whether or not that matter is up to you. Either binding would match the feel of the Flagship, but in my opinion the XV is just extra moneys. Other options I’d peak at would be the Rome Katana or Cleaver, or some Ride A8s.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I had Flux TM on a Flagship, and it was lively! I've got good knees, but I'd feel it at the end of the day.


----------



## ianmhart1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you both. The Cleaver looks really interesting (if a little spendy). Did you get a chance to ride that one yet?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a set of Cleavers on a board I've strapped into in my living room so haven't ridden them yet, but they are really comfortable and adjustable with an extremely stiff highback. Can't stress the "extremely stiff" highback part enough. Feels like carbon.

My previous favorite bindings were Rome Targas. These are like those but much lighter and even stiffer. I'll need to ride them to see if they're going to be too stiff and harsh, but there seems to be enough padding and D3O in them to smooth that out. There's no doubt in my mind these are going to be very responsive.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

I use the Nitro phantom Carver on my flagship and love that combo!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I had Flux DS, my bud owns TM. No downsides apart from literally zero cushioning. Last season did sidehits on my Amplid UNW8 and Katanas. Flat landing from like getting 1,5 m air on snowcrete. Felt the shock and pain in my guts, the knees were fine. Then took out his Surfari and TMs. Stopped hitting that jump after the first time as I felt it in my knees hard. And I have a very cushy boot. If you ride soft snow or don’t get air these are fine. They should really take into consideration adding some cushining. With these great straps they would still remain very responsive. TMs aren’t 10/10 flex highback as they advertise. Maybe 8/10.

I haven’t ridden the Cleavers, only fondled them. Gonna rent them this winter as this is one of the very few brands I can try before buying. I went to the shop to check the Black Labels and if it is worth to upgrade my Katanas. Out of the box Katanas have very much the same highback stiffness as the Black Labels. My Katanas after 30 days + softened by a lot. I haven’t noticed that until flexed both new one by one. Like drblast says the Cleavers felt like full carbon, very stiff thin highbacks (very much like my Burton X Base and Nitro Machine that are both full carbon). I bet these break in with time though (I hope so, I’d buy these then) as they are not full carbon but a mix of nylon and carbon. The Targas feel like 8/10 highback stiffness and since these are discontinued and the new pro model for Stale is the Cleaver, I doubt he’d jump to some 9,5/10 uber stiff carbon-like highbacks. The difference between the Targas and the Cleavers in the highback is massive.


----------



## ianmhart1 (Sep 6, 2018)

This forum is amazing with the uber detailed responses. I thought I had it figured w/ the XV's but it sounds like the Cleaver might be a better call, with the 3do dampening and stiff highback (which I tend to prefer). 

One question I have though... I picked up a pair of Katanas last year and by the end of the season, that cool new toe strap had began to tear. I contacted Rome via email about it. They said I needed a receipt for warranty which I had tossed like an idiot. Sad Panda, but okay... They sent me to their spare parts webpage to buy a replacement, but I couldn't find the toe strap. TLDR: does anyone know where I can get a replacement Katana toestrap? The new kind? I'm asking because I don't want to get the cleavers and have to go through the same thing. 

Once again thanks for the input. This is way helpful.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

One bud lost the toe strap on his Katanas 2019 (we still wonder how he did that as 4 of us own this model and we never had an issue with it getting unscrewed, what can get loose is the pivot screw) and he bought them from Rome no issues (just a different colour).


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah, if these Cleavers break in a bit and the highback softens up torsionally I'll be a huge fan. My Targas are very bendy by comparison, but they have two seasons on them.

If the Cleavers remain this stiff I'll probably be on DoD's for most riding and use these for freeride and powder days.

Auxgrip toe-straps haven't been out for very long and were only on a few models last year, so they might have been sold out. I'm betting they'll be more available this year as they're on many of Rome's bindings now.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> One bud lost the toe strap on his Katanas 2019 (we still wonder how he did that as 4 of us own this model and we never had an issue with it getting unscrewed, what can get loose is the pivot screw) and he bought them from Rome no issues (just a different colour).


I almost lost a toe strap after the flip cam opened up on my Targa's but I noticed it right away and found it in the snow a few feet behind me. Probably user error or a freak hit in the lift line though; this happened the first day I owned them and I've put close to 100 days on them since with no issues.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

drblast said:


> I almost lost a toe strap after the flip cam opened up on my Targa's but I noticed it right away and found it in the snow a few feet behind me. Probably user error or a freak hit in the lift line though; this happened the first day I owned them and I've put close to 100 days on them since with no issues.


So you had an easier time finding it as I lost the washer from the pivot screw, on a parking lot and on a pow day ... 😂
I realised that after 3 min so had to search for it in like 100 m2 area (I was walking when I lost it). I would have said screw it but that day these were the only bindings I had with me...
I had to take off the mittens (I wouldn’t feel it in snow) and wipe the falling snow. I probably found like 30 small black pebbles until I found the fucker after 20 min search. It was funny as I cut my fingers wiping the snow with gravel and the bypassers were asking if I’m fine bleeding instead of helping me to find it hah
Since then I’ve been checking my hardware every day before riding.
Never give up.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> Never give up.


I've had to do that in my garage before, but I'll never forget the skier at Stevens who bombed the Skyline bowl on the first run of a 2' powder weekday, ate it, and lost one of his skis as the heavy snow kept falling. He was in there all day digging and probing with his poles long after most people would have given up and gone home. It worked though, at 3pm he found his ski to the cheers of everyone on the lift. It was like a soap opera watching him.

I would have helped but...skier.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

drblast said:


> I've had to do that in my garage before, but I'll never forget the skier at Stevens who bombed the Skyline bowl on the first run of a 2' powder weekday, ate it, and lost one of his skis as the heavy snow kept falling. He was in there all day digging and probing with his poles long after most people would have given up and gone home. It worked though, at 3pm he found his ski to the cheers of everyone on the lift. It was like a soap opera watching him.
> 
> I would have helped but...skier.


So much for stoke not hate 😜 JK JK


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

lifeisgold said:


> So much for stoke not hate 😜 JK JK


I cheered for him at least!


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

drblast said:


> I cheered for him at least!


lol. I guess between hate and stoke there are skiers


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

ianmhart1 said:


> Hey all- Looks like I'm going to be riding a 161 Flagship this season. Rider weight ~180lbs.
> 
> Was wondering what bindings (more on the responsive side) you would pair with this board?
> 
> ...


I would suggest the NOW Drive or Recon.
I am aware that you are not a fan of the Skatetech, but put into the consideration what Nivek said about the Flagship not being very damp.
Now Bindings are known for their cushy ride.
My experience, pairing my Jones Carbon Flagship with a NOW O-Drive and having tested the O-Drive one some of my other boards confirms exactly that. It less chatter and a damper ride + more cushy feeling on landings!
Believe or disbelief, like or dislike the Skate Tech, just put that aside... the NOW bindings are a well made, solid feeling binding ..


----------

